# vinegar basted grilled chicken



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

a good buddy from Greenville, NC turned me onto this one recently. i really dig it. i have a pork sirloin roast on the smoker right now with apple wood and using the same baste on it.

take whole chicken, cut wings off, split chicken in half, grill or smoke as usual and baste liberally with below mixture:

apple cider vinegar
crushed red pepper
black pepper
salt

i modified it by adding garlic, a tobasco type hot sauce like texas pete, etc.

heat up, baste


----------

